# Does anyone own cupid cichlids?



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm just wondering if anyone here keeps cupid cichlids and do they do well in a community tank? Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I used to keep them but I don't have any currently. They do quite well in a community tank.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have some in a 70 gallon community tank. They are very nice community fish.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

That's Awesome. Glad to hear. I'll be getting one next week.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

Let us know how that goes.

-Kamran


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Got my cupid cichlid yesterday. He's a lot bigger than the website said. He's super cute and shy and doesn't bother with any of the other fish..... Hopefully he stays that way cause I already love him.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

any pics?...


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

No, no pics. I can take some though. Seriously I love my Cupid cichlid. Only had him for 3 days and he's one of my favorite fish. He is so cute, calm and mellow. It's hard to believe he's a cichlid. He is so much bigger than all my other fish. He doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

what size tank do you have?... :-? :-?


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a 45 gallon tall. 3 feet long but I'm upgrading to a 4 foot long acrylic tank soon. I currently have rainbows, platies, corydoras, Peacock gudgeons, sparkling gouramis, baby keyhole cichlids and my cupid.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's some pics of my sweet new guy. Can't wait until he's fully matured and colors up. He needs a name.


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

His name is Camden.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: ...


----------



## cichlidluvr82 (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got another question for anyone who owns Cupid cichlids. I've got my male in a 55g community tank. He's so peaceful and doesn't bother anyone. It says they are best kept in pairs. If I got a female though, I'm worried about aggression during breeding season. If i have two males, will they be aggressive towards each other without a female to compete over????


----------

